# S-Works BB30 lateral play



## 45K10 (May 1, 2008)

I have a first generation Tarmac S-Works frame complete with the specialized BB30 crank. Within the last month it has developed some play in the bottom bracket. If you grab the crank arms and move it back and forth you can feel a small amount of play in the crank. I took it into my LBS to check the BB and re-torque, but the play was still present. At the time I wasn't able to notice any play in the BB when I was riding but it has progressively gotten worse over the last month even with several re-torquing events and bearing change outs at the LBS. Specialized stated that there is suppose to be some play in the BB but every other BB30 I have checked out none of them have any play. I just shipped the frame and the crank off to Specialized to be checked out for warranty. Has anyone had any experience with BB30's wearing out? Also has anyone dealt with Specialized on warranty issues? I just do not want Specialized to pack the BB full of grease and call it good and ship it back to me. I am not saying they will but I would like some input from anyone who has dealt with them.

Thanks


----------



## bikeosprey (Sep 20, 2008)

I know from a friend they really take car of you on service, if they still have the past philosophy you will be taken care of. Let us BB30 people know what they find.


----------



## 2wheel-lee (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a 2007 S-Works Roubaix with the BB30, and the bottom bracket bearings are not a press fit - they're sloppy loose, and the cranks have play just as you described. Every few hundred miles, I have to grease the bearing seats to quiet the clicking every revolution of the crank. I just found out about a Loc-tite product that should hold the bearings in place.

A few years ago when the problem first came up, my LBS says that there's nothing that they or Specialized will do.


----------



## 45K10 (May 1, 2008)

2wheel-lee said:


> I have a 2007 S-Works Roubaix with the BB30, and the bottom bracket bearings are not a press fit - they're sloppy loose, and the cranks have play just as you described. Every few hundred miles, I have to grease the bearing seats to quiet the clicking every revolution of the crank. I just found out about a Loc-tite product that should hold the bearings in place.
> 
> A few years ago when the problem first came up, my LBS says that there's nothing that they or Specialized will do.


You might want to go back and talk your LBS because I just found out last Thursday that Specialized is shipping me a new SL2 as a replacement for my 07. So it might be worth a shot to go back and push the issue a little bit. I would definitely try that before you resort to putting Loctite in the BB. 

Let me know if I can help you out in anyway.


----------

